# Distant Cousin: Regeneration NOW on sale!



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a reminder to Kindle Boarders: _Distant Cousin: Regeneration_ looks to be available now, except that Amazon has inexplicably jumped the gun and offered a badly-formatted version prematurely. The properly formatted edition will be out in a matter of days, but if you have an edition where the paragraphs are not indented, please return it to Amazon.

For now, you can tell which is which by examining the sample, or you can save the trouble by waiting until I announce it, as soon as it's ready, in the Book Bazaar.

Thanks.

ps: have any KB authors had Amazon do this to you?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thank you for the heads up


You're welcome. Full disclosure: it's available now, formatted correctly, in mobi format at Smashwords. BUT! Those who get it there will miss the pictures, which are a special feature I labored so hard to include, just for Kindle Boarders. You guys are the best!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't Wait!!!!
jp


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok - I'll wait for the kindle edition!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Oooo any update? I finished Reincarnation last night... waiting (im)patiently!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

danfan said:


> Oooo any update? I finished Reincarnation last night... waiting (im)patiently!


I'm waiting impatiently too, very impatiently, increasingly impatiently. For those not familiar with publishing on Kindle, one uploads a manuscript to their "platform," the platform sends a message saying that someone (or something) will check it over and render it ready to publish in three days or less. Once that happens, the author or uploader clicks "publish" and the thing goes "live" onto the site.

I have done this. I clicked "publish." I've waited a week, yet the manuscript (which is correctly formatted now) is still listed as a "draft." Yesterday I began dealing with the only carbon-based life forms available at Kindle: a couple gentlemen in India. We are having a difficult time understanding each other. It is possible that what needs to be done is beyond their power. I can't tell. But I'm getting more and more impatient.

I will continue to try to work with them. Here is something you can do now, which I may recommend to all if the forces at Kindle can't get their act together: you can go to Smashwords.com and download Regeneration in mobi format and email it to your Kindle. The price is the same as the not-yet-existant Kindle edition. I think the formatting should be fine. The two pictures will be missing, but if you let me know, I'll post those here.

I hope they can fix things by the end of this week. If not, I will let you know. Smashwords is looking better and better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to escalate:  talk to the carbon based life forms' supervisors. . .and their supervisors. . .and their supervisors as needed.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Brassman. Shame for you to have to put up with all that!

I'll try it from Smashwords later today & let you know how that is.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

danfan said:


> Thanks Brassman. Shame for you to have to put up with all that!
> 
> I'll try it from Smashwords later today & let you know how that is.


My apologies, but thanks. Here's the cover photo:










And here's the appropriate cat (with thanks to juliesjungle.com):


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Al,

Is this to draft one or did it finally make it out there?

Distant Cousin: Regeneration (Kindle Edition)


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Al,
> 
> Is this to draft one or did it finally make it out there?
> 
> Distant Cousin: Regeneration (Kindle Edition)


The last time I checked, it was still the wrong edition. (The one at Smashwords is the correct one, the very same one Amazon can't seem to put up.)

Here's how to tell: if you download the sample from Amazon, see if the paragraphs are indented. They ARE indented on the first page or two--don't let that fool you! Look about five or six pages ahead and see if the indents don't play out, with everything smushed against the left margin. That's how it was when I last looked.

I can't check this any more--apparently they won't let me download the sample twice, even if I've deleted the first one. You're welcome to do it for me and let us know.

I talked to another lovely man from India this morning. He's going to check with someone else and let me know. I'm not holding my breath.

Anyone have an address for Jeff Bezos? My dad always told me to write the head cheese. Everyone else, he said, was just an employee, and basically didn't care. The head person was the one who cared.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've requested a sample but seeing as how I'm at work right now it may still be a while before I see it.
I'm stuck here in the control center and cell coverage generally does not reach us.  Occasionally I'll get enough of a whiff of a signal to have a sample sneak through but they usually don't make it.
I'll definitely try and check tonight and let everybody know -- unless, of course, there's another fan of Al's out there that'll take a look for us.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> I've requested a sample but seeing as how I'm at work right now it may still be a while before I see it.
> I'll definitely try and check tonight and let everybody know -- unless, of course, there's another fan of Al's out there that'll take a look for us.


This just in: I had an email from Amazon, saying they've put it up. I downloaded it myself and the indents look good. It's missing the pictures, but I'm so fed up with the delay that I think we'll just go with it as is. The pictures are a couple of posts above, anyway.

Knock on wood, I think an adventurous person or two can try it now. Just let us know as soon as possible if the paragraphs are NOT indented. Try a page or two at locations 500-1000 just to be sure.

Thanks! I'll apologize again, even though I had nothing to do with this. I appreciate everyone's forebearance.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Al, I just got the sample and it looks like everything is indented to the end.  Just hit Buy and I'll let you know if I notice anything weird.
Andra


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sample's fine.  Actual book - not.
There are no real paragraphs - the entire left margin is moved in.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Called Kindle Customer Service and got a refund.  So at least they know something is up with the book from someone who is not the author!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know what's going on with Amazon. My download looks OK, as far as indents (though the chapter numbers are on the left margin).

Thanks, Andra, for checking. I'll take out after Amazon yet again.

In the meantime, remember Smashwords....

Thank heavens for KindleBoarders!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

THanks, Andra. That was above and beyond. I wonder if another brave KindleBoarder would be willing to try a download--I just got this from Amazon:

"I understand from your email that one of your customer is still facing the indentation issue, which is already rectified. I have checked the content myself on Amazon Kindle and it appears fine. Please note that if somebody who has the older version and trying to download the newer version will not be able to overwrite the older content. If this is not the case, please write back to us.
Best regards,
Abhijit Basu"

So maybe it's ok, now? Sure wish I knew....


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll try it. I've been waiting a while for my smashwords account to be activated & it looks like it won't come through before I quit work & log off the computer. 
I'll let you know in a few.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine seems fine. I'd put a screenshot up but would that be a spoiler??  

ETA: Brassman, I sent you a screenshot via messages. It looks fine to me. 

Amazon is a bit of a pain with updated versions. I bought a book a while ago that was later updated. The file name was different when I bought it again & the title on my kindle was even different, but the updates wouldn't come through. I'm sure they could do something about that.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sample and full book downloaded.  Both copies look about the same through location 130-38, just skimmed the pages and nothing looks to be out of wack to me.  I am so looking forward to reading this 4th installment of Distant Cousin and will make this my first book to be read in October.  The cover looks great Al, congratulations on completing this latest in your series.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Sample and full book downloaded. Both copies look about the same through location 130-38, just skimmed the pages and nothing looks to be out of wack to me. I am so looking forward to reading this 4th installment of Distant Cousin and will make this my first book to be read in October. The cover looks great Al, congratulations on completing this latest in your series.


You got the cover pic Oh, joy! Skip up to, say, location 1000 real quick and check for indents. I'll wait right here....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . Al. . . .you might change the thread title from NOT on sale to NOW on sale!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . Al. . . .you might change the thread title from NOT on sale to NOW on sale!


Bless you, Anju. I'd feel terrible if it was still hinky. You true blue fans are blazing the trail here. I can't tell you how much I appreciate that.

I think I'll let it ride tonight just to be sure no one reports any problems and then announce it on a new thread in the morning. Probably more people will see it then anyway, don't you reckon?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

In a much more raggedy fashion than I had planned (I wanted confetti, showers of peppermints, balloons, cupcakes, the works), I can now announce that the fourth volume of the Distant Cousin series, Distant Cousin: Regeneration, is now available for Kindle. (You'll have to imagine the drum roll.)

The raggedy part is because of Amazon's releasing it too early, in an edition with non-indented paragraphs. Several Kindle Boarders have told me that's fixed now, so I think we're good to go. (Should anyone have problems with the edition, please do let me know.)

I hope everyone enjoys it! As always, I'll be happy to hear from you!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Al,
> 
> Is this to draft one or did it finally make it out there?
> 
> Distant Cousin: Regeneration (Kindle Edition)


Just bought it, can't wait until I finish the book I'm reading now.. 
jp


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Al, I'm sorry this is so late but I was at work when I posted earlier today and haven't been on the computer since I got home until now.  I just checked my book and there are indents in the locations I checked.  I went as far as location 1600 - 1609, it looks like every sentence is indented where the conversation is going back and forth between characters, however, location 1609 - 14 there are paragraphs.  I didn't check every page but what I have looked at seems to be pretty consistent.  Since I haven't started reading the book yet I'm not sure if this will bother me or take away from the comfort of reading the story, but I do plan on starting this book as soon as I finish the book I'm currently reading.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get back re: the Sample -- got side tracked by some stuff last night and didn't make it over to the computer.

Off to buy the book now that its out and all is good (as I'm POSITIVE the book will be).

And Al -- this one's for you!!! Well, you and those of us who've been waiting for the next installment of this excellent series!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

All good for me too. I read just past location 1000 by bedtime last night & didn't have any formatting issues. Black & white cover photo is at the front too.
Super!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just checked my book and there are indents in the locations I checked. I went as far as location 1600 - 1609, it looks like every sentence is indented where the conversation is going back and forth between characters, however, location 1609 - 14 there are paragraphs. I didn't check every page but what I have looked at seems to be pretty consistent. Since I haven't started reading the book yet I'm not sure if this will bother me or take away from the comfort of reading the story, but I do plan on starting this book as soon as I finish the book I'm currently reading.


That sounds OK, B-Kay. I think it's the correct version. There ARE paragraphs, and each new character's speech should start with an indention. Thus, in an extended conversation between several people, each person's speech begins with an indention. That's one way to know who's talking. Without the indentions it's not as easy to tell. Longer descriptive passages are in longer paragraphs. That's the way it should be done. Whew!

Thanks for the report. Now, I hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

danfan said:


> All good for me too. I read just past location 1000 by bedtime last night & didn't have any formatting issues. Black & white cover photo is at the front too.
> Super!


Terrific. Won't we be glad when the K3 (?) does color?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

That's great Al, I'm glad that I could put your mind at rest and I can't hardly to start reading this installment.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Have a good time with it!

By the way, there's lots of info on Ana Darcy and the books (maps, photos, recipes, even some music) at her blog: http://www.anadarcy.blogspot.com. Brand new!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, fun!  *rushes off to look!*

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Al, I just wanted to tell you that I just finished DC: Regeneration.  Loved, Loved, Loved it!!!  I feel that this book held up the story line that the first 3 started and even ramped up the drama.  I also got the feeling that you may have a 5th book up your sleeve.  I hope so! lol


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Al, I just wanted to tell you that I just finished DC: Regeneration. Loved, Loved, Loved it!!! I feel that this book held up the story line that the first 3 started and even ramped up the drama. I also got the feeling that you may have a 5th book up your sleeve. I hope so! lol


Wow! Thank you! I'm not sure about a #5, but kind words like yours do get me thinking. You might be right....


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Wow! Thank you! I'm not sure about a #5, but kind words like yours do get me thinking. You might be right....


I hope so too. No pressure or anything LOL. I think there's also a whole spin off story with Clio & Julio - I get the impression that Clio could grow up to be a little fiery & prone to get herself into some dramas...

just sayin'


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started reading Regeneration today. really good so far.  
jp


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just finished Regeneration and it was GREAT!!!  I left a 5 star review at Amazon and the Novel truly deserved it. Thank you for the fun read and bringing Ana and her family and friends into my family...  
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Just finished Regeneration and it was GREAT!!! I left a 5 star review at Amazon and the Novel truly deserved it. Thank you for the fun read and bringing Ana and her family and friends into my family...
> jp


That's a beautiful review, JP. Thank you so much! Frankly, DC4 hasn't taken off like the others, and I was getting a little discouraged about there ever being a fifth. Do you mind if your review is placed on Ana's blog?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Use it freely Al, I really do think it was one of the best novels for character development.  I'd really like to see future stories.
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hang in there, Al.  I'm still playing catchup on your series, and have to wait to buy 3 & 4 till I get more for my book budget!  But I AM going to buy them and I'm soooo looking forward to them!  

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hang in there, Al. I'm still playing catchup on your series, and have to wait to buy 3 & 4 till I get more for my book budget! But I AM going to buy them and I'm soooo looking forward to them!
> 
> Betsy


OK. Thanks, folks. I'll be more patient. This is no doubt a problem with a series where each book is not interchangeable but sequential. That's partly why I made volume 1 free now. (It was mostly for Operation E-book Drop.) Those who are slow to start will be slow to finish. That's fine. They'll be there....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just knew it!! ^  

I felt that you left the door open to continue the storyline on several different issues.  I will be "not so patiently" waiting for book # 5!! 

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Al are you getting so much rain there that your brain is geting soggy - DC #5 is NOT an option - it is a requirement


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't make us drive to New Mexico and Picket your house...   
jp


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Just read about the entire series on Amazon... sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Don't make us drive to New Mexico and Picket your house...
> jp


You'll never find me. I live next to the Mendezes!

(Actually, I don't live in New Mexico. I live in South Texas. But you'll still never find me.)

OK, guys. I'll start thinking about it (since I can't stop thinking about it).


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, we'll leave you alone, for now.   
jp


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> OK, we'll leave you alone, for now.
> jp


Nawww, heck, bother me all you want. In fact, I'm currently compiling questions for Ana Darcy's next interview. Anyone want to ask her something? Now's a very good time....


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I'm currently compiling questions for Ana Darcy's next interview. Anyone want to ask her something? Now's a very good time....


I'll send the questions to Ana next week. If anyone would like to ask her something, this is an excellent time to do so!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

This post is especially for Kindle Boards members numbers 5000-7000+

You lovely folks may have missed out on the earlier enthusiasm for the _Distant Cousin_ series, which now comprises four books. That's why volume one is now free for the time being (see the first post in this thread)-to offer a boost to get started.

The newest volume, _Distant Cousin: Regeneration_, hasn't been out for long yet, but there's already been some feedback from readers in addition to several reviewers, including one Kindle Boarder. One old friend of mine said some scenes gave him nightmares. (That's because we grew up in El Paso, though.) Another woman, a retired librarian, said she gasped out loud at a certain place, which momentarily alarmed the other people in the doctor's waiting room where she was at the time. A third said she wept at two scenes, one on the subway. She hoped her fellow travelers could see she was merely absorbed in a good book.

Full disclosure: the books look like science fiction, but I don't really consider them as such. One reviewer wrote "This is a science fiction novel which might better be described as a love story with scientific speculation." That's not a bad way to put it. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

These are excellent books and are at a very good price.  The first volume made my Top 10 list for 2009.
I like the premise of the books and Al is quite good at descriptive passages.  A good part of the books takes place in West Texas and it's easy to have a movie running in my head as I'm reading the books.


----------

